# Business cards



## John Mc (Nov 25, 2010)

Does anyone know of any Uk/Internation based Companys that supply High quality Business cards? I've considered printing my own but have looked into it and found it too expensive to get good quality cards printed on my home Printer.

And what would you sugest i put on the card bar name,contact number,email and website,?

John


----------



## Arch (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd use Solopress, London based, have had alot of work form me.
Go for matt laminated, double sided, thier prices are good too.


----------



## VujayPrabhakaran (Nov 25, 2010)

sorry,i dont know


----------



## ashleigh74 (Nov 26, 2010)

Solopress - 24hr Printing Services Business Cards, Flyers, Leaflets, Recycled Printing they have free business card templates that you can download to help with your design/ layout as well.


----------



## John Mc (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll check them out, I found moo.com last night,and ive got a sample pack with my images coming to see how they look.


----------



## BKMOOD (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't use business cards anymore.  I use 4x6 photo prints.  I make them in photoshop (like a regular 4 x6 picture but with promo info with pictures).  I swap pictures in and out as needed.  I can get a batch of 50 or 100 photo cards printed in an hour cheap and I can tailor the card to the crowd I'm shooting with on the fly.  For example, if I'm shooting an urban event, I'll make sure all the pictures are urban themed.  If I am going to a formal affair, I'll change all the pictures to formal pictures, and so forth.  With business cards, I am stuck with all thousand of them until they run out.


----------



## lizahellenn (Dec 28, 2010)

I am starting a business card business and i need to know the cost for one unit, if your a business owner please tell me how much you spend on cards and how many do you buy for that price. thank you.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Dec 28, 2010)

John Mc said:


> Does anyone know of any Uk/Internation based Companys that supply High quality Business cards? I've considered printing my own but have looked into it and found it too expensive to get good quality cards printed on my home Printer.
> 
> And what would you sugest i put on the card bar name,contact number,email and website,?
> 
> John



I advise against printing your own. I did that for a while and when I would give the card to someone, it looked cheap and amateurish. Didn't really compliment me very well. Also, mine looked like crap. Plus it is a big expense. You have to factor in the cost of the paper and ink.Not worth it. I used businesscards24.com. I was pleased with the results and got 500 for like 10 bucks. They came fairly quickly too. I had to opt for expedited shipping cause I needed them for an event I was shooting. The shipping costed me more than the cards, lol.


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2010)

Business card basics:

Include your logo
Keep the font between 8 and 12 points
Keep it simple
Stick to your one specialty, not a list of genres. Less is more.
Contact information
Proofread, check spelling, then have someone else proofread and check the spelling. (this step is critical. Spaces are required after commas. )
How to make your card different:

Plain white is not the only option
check into finishing options
non-standard size or shape, but small enough to fit in a wallet


----------



## NikWilliamson (Dec 29, 2010)

Try AladdinPrint.com. There based out of somewhere in asia, but their quality is amazing, prices are epic, and superfast free shipping. Idk about uk, but I've used them a bunch. Order the free sample kit. Get an idea of what they have.


----------



## Tee (Dec 29, 2010)

I use moo.com and I really like the cards.  I prefer the regular card stock over the eco friendly green cards.  They are heavier and provide a nicer image.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2010)

lizahellenn said:


> I am starting a business card business and i need to know the cost for one unit, if your a business owner please tell me how much you spend on cards and how many do you buy for that price. thank you.




Vista print are free 
Vistaprint - Business Cards - Full Colour Printing - Digital Printing Company | Vistaprint


----------



## Destin (Dec 30, 2010)

gsgary said:


> lizahellenn said:
> 
> 
> > I am starting a business card business and i need to know the cost for one unit, if your a business owner please tell me how much you spend on cards and how many do you buy for that price. thank you.
> ...



I just got 5,000 double sided, full color cards from vistaprint for $90. Can't complain about that price, it's like 1.8 cents per card. And that includes shipping. The cards aren't the greatest quality, but they are good enough for my purposes.


----------

